# Mi rode il culo



## Dulcinea

No, che avete capito? Non mi rode... io sono tranquillissima... hehehe 
Volevo solo sapere se l'espressione "mi rode il culo" è regionale o si dice in tutta Italia. 

Grazie. Ciao.


----------



## saltapicchio

Penso che l'espressione sia abbondantemente nazionale.
A dire il vero è il rodimento stesso ad essere nazionale in genere...


----------



## irene.acler

Mah, ti dirò che in realtà qui non si usa questa espressione. Si capisce, ovviamente, ma non fa parte del nostro gergo


----------



## la italianilla

Sicuramente qualcuno la usa in Toscana, ma a me pare che comunque sia stra-usatissima nella capitale. A Roma si sente spesso e volentieri "Che te rode er culo?" 

EDIT: ok tolto ogni dubbio. Dai un'occhiata al secondo paragrafetto della voce _La terminologia "sconcia" nel vernacolo romanesco_ sul sito di Wikipedia.

Ciao ciao!


----------



## simonasidorin

Nella mia lingua materna avviamo la stessa espressione , certo questa dipende da contesto , per esempio quando qualcuno invecce di star calmo a fatto una stronzata , un gesto idiota , non adequato . Ed un altro dicce : 
-Ti ha roso  il culo di fare cosi !
Per esempio quando qualcuno vede un panelo elettrico e senza pensarci preme qualsiasicosa  buttone.....che non deve essere premuto . Scusate le mie errori di lingua italiana , invecce di bestemiarmi ,imprecarmi ,  aiutatemi de imparare l'italiano .
Grazie ! (Ho imparato l'italiano da solo , sono autodidatta )


----------



## Dulcinea

la italianilla said:


> Sicuramente qualcuno la usa in Toscana, ma a me pare che comunque sia stra-usatissima nella capitale. A Roma si sente spesso e volentieri "Che te rode er culo?"
> 
> EDIT: ok tolto ogni dubbio. Dai un'occhiata al secondo paragrafetto della voce _La terminologia "sconcia" nel vernacolo romanesco_ sul sito di Wikipedia.
> 
> Ciao ciao!



Ecco, quindi a Milano non si sentirebbe?


----------



## saltapicchio

simonasidorin said:


> Nella mia lingua materna a*bb*iamo la stessa espressione , certo questa dipende da*l* contesto , per esempio quando qualcuno invecce di star calmo *h*a fatto una stronzata , un gesto idiota , non ade*g*uato . Ed un altro di*c*ce :
> -Ti ha roso il culo di fare cosi !
> Per esempio quando qualcuno vede un pan*n*elo elettrico e senza pensarci preme qualsiasi cosa, *un* b*o*ttone.....che non deve essere premuto .
> Scusate *i* mie*i* errori di lingua italiana , inve*c*ce di bestemiarmi ,imprecarmi ,* arrabbiarvi con me *aiutatemi *ad* imparare l'italiano .
> Grazie ! (Ho imparato l'italiano da solo , sono autodidatta )


 
Ciao, ti ho corretto alcuni errori e complimenti per come scrivi, evidentemente sei un autodidatta in gamba. 

Per quanto riguarda l'espressione "ti rode il culo", in Italia (più facilmente a Roma e certamente a Trento no ), ci riferiamo ad una persona arrabbiata, che ti risponde male senza motivo, nervosa.


----------



## la italianilla

Dulcinea said:


> Ecco, quindi a Milano non si sentirebbe?



Non te lo so dire, a Milano ci son stata pochissimo, troppo poco per captare e/o notare determinati aspetti linguistici!
Comunque tra i milanesi che ho conosciuto in vacanza...diciamo che non ricordo d'averli sentiti dire questa frase. Invece dei romani mi ricordavo bene.
Non lo so, bisognerebbe aspettare le risposte degli altri forumisti...secondo me ha origine romanesca...anche se non ne son sicura al 100%.


----------



## Sicanius

irene.acler said:


> Mah, ti dirò che in realtà qui non si usa questa espressione. Si capisce, ovviamente, ma non fa parte del nostro gergo


 
Idem in Sicilia


----------



## Azzurra

Dulcinea said:


> Ecco, quindi a Milano non si sentirebbe?



Io sono lombarda e la uso... Ma non ti so dire se è perché mi piace mescolare espressione prese un po' qua e un po' là... Non so se è una frase che si può considerare "lombarda DOC"... Ma ho sentito spessissimo dire e la uso molte volte anch'io   "Mi gira il culo"  (e non so come sia possibile...   Confusione con "mi girano le palle" ?) Mah...


----------



## silentspring

Ciao a tutti,
il significato della frase è chiaro, ma  non mi ricordo di averla sentita usare qui in Toscana
saluti e salute
Silentspring

Live and learn


----------



## SunDraw

Mmh, io la vedrei così:
un "ti rode il culo?" nasce a Roma, ma da un italianissimo "rodere" anche figurato ("roso dalla rabbia", "rodersi il fegato"): attenzione però che un "rodere a" _intransitivo_ ("mi rode questo fatto") viene ricordato (De Mauro, Treccani ...) giusto come_ regionale_ di quell'area.

Personalmente ...posso capire l'espressione, ma la direi appunto modo di dire magari acquisito a livello nazionale, tanto più a motivo della nevrosi moderna e quindi la suscettibilità e irritabilità specialmente metropolitane (!), ma comunque in qualche modo importato, dal qualche dove la metafora è nata, specialmente avendo nelle orecchie quel "che [c'hai], te rode er culo?!" nell'originale romanesco. 

Personalmente posso capire l'espressione ...ma in fondo devo pensarci un attimo!
Cosa significa? Direi, letteralmente, "sei agitato/spazientito perché già non stai bene di tuo?" con tutto quel che di irriverente, più che di comprensivo, può esserci nel rigirare il confronto sul personale.

Dopodiché penso vi sia incrocio con altri modi di dire:
"avere la coda di paglia" (sentirsi accusati, presi in causa a ogni nonnulla);
"la cosa mi brucia" (mi dà tormento);
"avercela nel culo" "stare sulle palle" "scoglionamento" e simili altre ...basse localizzazioni sempre di fastidio da faccende antipatiche.

Più tranquillamente (ma sempre poco rispettosamente, va detto):
"[Ma] che ti prende / ti ha preso?"
o anche
"cosa ti preme?"
("ti preme di fare bella figura?")
che forse possono avvicinarsi all'interessante, ma senza corrispondenza diretta in italiano, uso romeno:


simonasidorin said:


> Nella mia lingua materna a*bb*iamo la stessa espressione ... quando qualcuno ... *ha* fatto una stupidaggine, un gesto ... non ade*g*uato. E *gli si dice*:
> -Ti ha roso il culo di fare cosi!


che ricorda piuttosto il nostro "prudere" nel senso di urgenza:
"a vedere quei pulsanti gli prudevano le dita"...


----------



## damminson

SunDraw said:


> Personalmente ...posso capire l'espressione, ma la direi appunto modo di dire magari acquisito a livello nazionale, tanto più a motivo della nevrosi moderna e quindi la suscettibilità e irritabilità specialmente metropolitane (!), ma comunque in qualche modo importato, dal qualche dove la metafora è nata, specialmente avendo nelle orecchie quel "che [c'hai], te rode er culo?!" nell'originale romanesco.
> 
> Personalmente posso capire l'espressione ...ma in fondo devo pensarci un attimo!
> Cosa significa? Direi, letteralmente, "sei agitato/spazientito perché già non stai bene di tuo?" con tutto quel che di irriverente, più che di comprensivo, può esserci nel rigirare il confronto sul personale.



Ovviamente essendo romano non devo pensare molto a cosa si intenda con la colorita espressione, e alcune sue varianti come:
Me pizzica er culo 
Me gira er culo 
C'ho certi cazzi per culo... etc etc

Tutti, secondo me, sottolineano il malessere che si prova quando lo sfintere e' sottoposto a sollecitazioni sgradevoli come appunto il prurito...
Lo stato d'animo relativo e' quindi di nervosismo (non potendo fare nulla contro il suddetto prurito), d'impazienza (messa a dura prova dal continuo prurito), dispiacere (che si contrappone alla piacevolezza di certi altri comportamenti )...

Quindi ad esempio si potrebbe tradurre il "ti rode il c..." come:
Che te rode er culo? = Sei arrabbiato?
Me rode er culo perche' ho perso er portafogli = Mi dispiace perche' ho perso il portafogli.
Gli inquilini del secondo piano mi fanno rodere il culo perche' fanno sempre rumore = Gli inquilini del secondo piano mi hanno spazientito perche' fanno sempre rumore 


Ciao


----------



## minoski

Da Milano posso dirvi che le uniche persone che qui la usano... l'hanno imparata a Roma  (me compresa)!! 
Ciao!
c.


----------



## Dulcinea

A me servirebbe un'espressione che fosse ugualmente colloquiale però di uso nazionale.

La frase originaria era questa:

“Eri imbestialito, non è così?” gli domandò l’avvocato.
“Beh, diciamo che mi rodeva parecchio il culo” rispose Tommaso, intorpidito e lento, con la voce rauca. 

Vorrei sostituire quel "mi rodeva il culo" perché vorrei che i dialoghi del romanzo fossero colloquiali ma senza indizi palesemente regionali.

Che mi dite di: "diciamo che avevo un certo giramento di palle"?


----------



## Sicanius

Perché non semplicemente "diciamo che mi giravano parecchio  le palle"?


----------



## Dulcinea

Certo, non fa lo stesso effetto della prima scelta, ma a questo punto penso che sia il compromesso migliore.

O sennò, che dici di una cosa un po' più forte tipo:

"diciamo che mi giravano parecchio i coglioni" ?


----------



## simonasidorin

Grazie mille a tutte le persone amichevole che mi hanno aiutato !


----------



## Sicanius

Dulcinea said:


> O sennò, che dici di una cosa un po' più forte tipo:
> 
> "diciamo che mi giravano parecchio i coglioni" ?



Penso vada benissimo!!


----------



## furs

A Milano si sente sporadicamente, come gia' detto da altri.
Pero' in Liguria si dice comunemente 'mi smangia (invece che mi rode) il ...'.


----------

